# Just bought a GTO..



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

just traded in my 09 legacy for a 05 GTO 41,000 miles for $14,000... unfortunately after only a week of driving it the whole drive shaft is being replaced by the dealer for a bad bearing.. a new thermostat is being put in and the a/c compressor is being replaced... heres one problem that they say they cant "reduplicate"... 

when I make K turns or try to turn into a parking spot I get a loud noise from the front end just about when the wheel is cut all the way... what could this be?? strut rub?? bad mounts?? I told them to check the steering gear rack/column on the complaint paper.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Congratulations on your new ride! 
When you buy a used car (especially a performance car) it is very difficult to know how the car has been treated by previous owners. You are just going through a learning curve to really make it YOUR car. The first thing to know is that a GM Dealership is not the best place to take your GTO ..... very expensive and they really aren't very knowledgeable on these cars. That said!

Your "loud noise from front end" could be caused by numerous problems .... most related to front suspension parts wearing out. First, do you have stock wheels or aftermarket (non OE sized tires or wheels could cause the noise)? Is the noise a rubbing sound or something else? A little more information would help you get to the root of your problem on this forum thread. It would also be helpful to read some "stickies"( http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/definitive-definition-gto-suspension-concerns-19058/ ) on suspension issues with the GTO.


----------



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

when I reverse into my parking spot after work its more like a rubbing sound.. but when I cut the wheel almost all the way in both directions a loud clunking sound comes from the front end.. I believe the first noise in the infamous strut rub because when I hit a tiny little bump I hear the bad bushings.. idk about the clunk noise it sounds like something is breaking lol


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I would say that the majority of times I hear about front end clunks are related to loose endlinks so that's where I'd start. I think all goats should replace their strut mounts and front radius rod bushings and that'll take care of much of the dreaded strut rub issue.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Check the inside of the tire for grooves worn in the rubber, look for shiny spots on the struts themselves. Check the strut bushings under the hood for squashing. Have your tie rod ends checked. Have your car aligned front and back. 

This car is new to you and recently purchased, you may be finding why this car was dumped. Hopefully for you, this car is under a 30 day warranty. 

Take the service manager on a test drive with you and point out to him your concerns. The can't duplicate the problem: When the car is doing it take it in. Have it all documented, because if it isn't and any warranty you have expires? They will use the can't duplicate it loophole while the warranty is in.


----------



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

yeah thankfully its still under lemon law warranty and I bought an extra 3 year 36,000 mile warranty through NAC.. I will have those things done I am also going to get pedders tire rub package.. do any of you know how long it would take a mechanic to install that??


----------



## SPep3 (Jul 8, 2013)

first is the car lowered. when most cars are lowered the tie rods geometry get thrown off. When that happens the tie rod end tends to be at the wrong angle and will make a clunking noise when turning. I dont know if the new GTO is set up like this but for most cars that is how it is set up. hope its helpful


----------



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks dude.... I am also getting a click when I turn the steering wheel both ways when the car is stationary... the click is coming from the steering wheel... could this be a ball joint problem??


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Have you ever thought about just getting a Peddders Street II kit installed and call it a day. At least you might want to take it to a suspension shop to get the true diagnosis and the right repair.


----------



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

68OldGoat said:


> Have you ever thought about just getting a Peddders Street II kit installed and call it a day. At least you might want to take it to a suspension shop to get the true diagnosis and the right repair.


yeah that would be great if I had 2 grand laying around and no other priorities lol.. but yeah as soon as I pick up the car from the dealer its going to a suspension shop to see whats up... for now I just ordered new mounts and bearings


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Lanceth101 said:


> yeah that would be great if I had 2 grand laying around and no other priorities lol.. but yeah as soon as I pick up the car from the dealer its going to a suspension shop to see whats up... for now I just ordered new mounts and bearings


If you don't have $2000 you shouldn't own this car. They are pricy to own.


----------



## mbmGTO (Jun 3, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> If you don't have $2000 you shouldn't own this car. They are pricy to own.


i call bull****. these cars aren't anymore expensive than any other car in the range. if you want to pay stupid amounts of money on parts...you can do that on any vehicle.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

mbmGTO said:


> i call bull****. these cars aren't anymore expensive than any other car in the range. if you want to pay stupid amounts of money on parts...you can do that on any vehicle.


:agree Plus these cars are pretty reliable. In 8 years and 73,000 miles of owning my car the only non-upgraded/performance part that I've replaced is the a/c compressor.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I had a click/pop happening on my car only on turns all the way left or right from a stationary position. I kept looking at bushings, endlinks and etc. Ended up being a loose rack bolt on the driver's side.


----------

